
Fifth RISC-V Workshop: Day Two - BuuQu9hu
http://www.lowrisc.org/blog/2016/11/fifth-risc-v-workshop-day-two
======
childintime
I am anxiously awaiting the videos, so this is welcome info, thanks! Any idea
when the videos will be posted?

~~~
BuuQu9hu
Based on the timing for past ones, I'd say before 2017.

[https://riscv.org/workshops/](https://riscv.org/workshops/)

